# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: voeten en houding, training 4-Daagse

## peteroomens

Momenteel ben ik in training voor de Nijmeegse 4-Daagse. Hoewel ik een goede wandelaar ben, probeer ik in deze periode zoveel mogelijk km's 'in de benen te hebben. Daarnaast doe ik aan spinning (intervaltraining) en de combinatie werkt perfect. Eenmaal de 4-Daagse gelopen, schakel ik voor de rest van het jaar weer over op hardlopen. Tijdens deze voorbereidingstijd vind ik de combinatie trainen voor hardlopen afwisselend met trainen voor wandelen persoonlijk niet prettig. Ik kan hier beroepsmatig wel wat redenen bedenken, maar ik ben eigenlijk benieuwd naar *ervaringen* van anderen?

Peter

----------


## Nora

Mijn man heeft 5 jaar geleden de 4-Daagse gelopen. Hij vond het zwaar, omdat hij holle voeten heeft en zijn tenen raken de grond niet met wandelen. Met hardlopen heeft hij daar helemaal geen last van. Dus is hij voornamelijk nu aan het hardlopen. Dat deed hij ook voor de 4-Daagse, maar tijdens vond hij het dus ook niet prettig om beiden te doen.

----------

